

Ask HN: Make one prediction for 2010.  - rokhayakebe

Ask HN: Make one (or a few) prediction(s) for 2010.
======
Femur
-Personal income tax rates in the US will be increased.

-Google will strike some sort of a deal with Hulu or Boxee.

-The price of oil will hit $100+ again.

-Chrome OS will be a huge hit.

------
cperciva
Jupiter will start fusing Hydrogen, resulting in the warming of its moons and
the melting of Europa's ice.

